# Help w/ labs



## rlwiggins227 (Dec 9, 2014)

Can you help me interpret these before my doc apt next week?

FT3 - 5.6pg/ml

FT4 - 1.3ng/dl

TSH - .013uiu/ml

I have attached my complete results if you need anything else.

I am currently on 150mg Armour.

Thanks.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Your Free T3 results indicate that you are VERY hyperthyroid right now. I believe your Armour dose is too high.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Did you take your Armour before your blood draw? The T3 in Armour peaks in 4 hours. This gives an inaccurate result for the purposes of dosing.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Good point, Andros. I had not thought of that.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

To cute, my friend!!! Believe me; you think of many things I do not. That is what is so great about this place. We each are coming from a different perspective.

And that's a good thing!

Hugs,


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Rachel,

How do you feel? Your labs definitely look hyper to me.


----------



## rlwiggins227 (Dec 9, 2014)

Honestly, I'm tired a lot, but other than that I feel ok. Probably better than I have in years.


----------



## rlwiggins227 (Dec 9, 2014)

No, it had been about 8 hours since I'd taken my armour when the bloodwork was done.


----------

